# What is this? Please help



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

Can anyone identify what this issue might be? The disease is on a potted Japanese red maple. 










Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Nov 25, 2016)

Its a kind of insect, they call them mites or scale. I think some soapy water should do the trick or you could get so kind of spray at the hardware store. Sevin?


----------



## arborgeek (Nov 29, 2016)

You can get some horticultural oil and spray it at 1-2% mix rate. I have used soapy oil for aphids, and it works well. I have never tried soap for scale, but hort oil is inexpensive and works well for scale. Just don't spray hort oil on a blue spruce. The oil will drain the blue color out and they will turn back to the normal green of a spruce. The new growth will be blue again, but they look awful for a while.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 29, 2016)

Indoor tree?


----------



## Del_ (Nov 29, 2016)

arborgeek said:


> You can get some horticultural oil and spray it at 1-2% mix rate. I have used soapy oil for aphids, and it works well. I have never tried soap for scale, but hort oil is inexpensive and works well for scale. Just don't spray hort oil on a blue spruce. The oil will drain the blue color out and they will turn back to the normal green of a spruce. The new growth will be blue again, but they look awful for a while.



*"Oil-sensitive Plants *
Several plants are susceptible to oils: maples, particularly Japanese and red maple; hickories and black walnut; plume cedar (_ Cryptomeria japonica_ ) and smoke tree (_ Cotinus coggygria_ ). Injury to these plants can occur from either dormant or summer oil applications. Several plants are also somewhat sensitive: redbud, junipers, cedars, spruce, and Douglas firs."

http://www.colostate.edu/Dept/CoopExt/4dmg/PHC/hortoil.htm

Imacloprid may be best. Always, always, always make sure that the plant you are treating and those nearby are not susceptible to damage from the control being used. Read up on scale control:

https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/files/efpdf2/ef427.pdf


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jan 1, 2017)

White scale.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jan 19, 2017)

Cheap easy thing to try without much chance of damaging the tree would be permethrin spray. Can be found at most feed stores and even walmart under the brand name Sawyers in the camping area. Usually used to treat clothing for ticks but it kills just about anything in the insect world on contact. Not good for cats and fish though, other animals are safe at normal dosages just don't drink the stuff.


----------

